# lost lab in the uintas



## surf n' turf

On Saturday 9/13 I lost my 6 year old female black lab on the east end of mill creek off the north slope road in the uintas. This dog means the world to me and I am doing anything and everything I can to get her back. Please if you have seen her or are planning on going up to the north slope road keep an eye out for her. I am offering a $500 reward for her return. She goes by the name Barrow and is on the small side, about 55 pounds. 
I can be reached 385-333-2224


----------



## Gumbo

Leave a coat or article of clothing with your scent where you last saw him. If you already left, be back first thing in the morning and check. Let us know.


----------



## surf n' turf

I did that and was back before light the next day. Put over a 100 miles on the wheeler looking for her on sunday. Between Saturday night and sunday morning she could have covered a lot of ground. Just hoping someone picked her up and has her trying to find her owner. Thinking she may be wandering around in the mountains hungry and cold makes me sick.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

Oh man, I remember how it felt when I lost one of our dogs for about 2 hours one time, so I can only imagine how you are feeling right now. Do you think she went off chasing chipmunks or something and got lost or injured, I know our dogs love to chase them. I really hope you find her, my heart jumped in my throat when I saw the thread because our dogs are like our kids to us.


----------



## Gumbo

I'm sure she'll turn up soon. Labs are social creatures and will find someone. FYI, I don't put my dogs' names on their tags, but put only my phone number and "Needs Medication". So when found, there's a sense of urgency to contact me.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors

She'll show up. Mine was lost for 2 weeks the day before the dove hunt. She showed up 45 miles away but in really good condition. The waiting game is excruciating, but I saw that you've got the ads up on ksl and facebook and have a lot of people looking. It will happen, it just takes some time.


----------



## surf n' turf

WasatchOutdoors said:


> She'll show up. Mine was lost for 2 weeks the day before the dove hunt. She showed up 45 miles away but in really good condition. The waiting game is excruciating, but I saw that you've got the ads up on ksl and facebook and have a lot of people looking. It will happen, it just takes some time.


 You are right the waiting is really taking its toll on me, I am consumed with where she could be and if she is ok. Hardest part is I don't want her to think I just left her up there.

I just want to say thanks for all the support I have been receiving in trying to find my dog. I know she will turn up somewhere, I have to stay positive.


----------



## reb8600

You should also contact the Bear River USFS office and the Bear River lodge. Also the Mt View USFS office to see if someone contacted them about one they found. You may try contacting the Boy Scout office also and we if they can find out if it showed up in the scout camp up there.


----------



## surf n' turf

reb8600 said:


> You should also contact the Bear River USFS office and the Bear River lodge. Also the Mt View USFS office to see if someone contacted them about one they found. You may try contacting the Boy Scout office also and we if they can find out if it showed up in the scout camp up there.


I have left flyers with both the bear river lodge and the bear river USFS. I never even thought of the boy scout camp, so thank you for the heads up on that.


----------



## surf n' turf

I have increased the reward to $1000. I have spent all week in the uintas looking for her. If you are up there please keep an eye out, you will see my flyers all over the place up there.


----------



## Rspeters

So sorry you still haven't been able to find her yet. I hear stories all the time of dogs being lost for weeks and then finally being found...I wish you and her the best of luck.


----------



## surf n' turf

Thank you all for your help, as I type this she is sleeping at my feet. It was a bittersweet day, I had to put my older lab to sleep today and not an hour after I get a call that my other one was found.


----------



## Huge29

surf n' turf said:


> Thank you all for your help, as I type this she is sleeping at my feet. It was a bittersweet day, I had to put my older lab to sleep today and not an hour after I get a call that my other one was found.


I was about to say that teh scout camp closes weeks ago,,, but you cant leave us hanging, what is the story?


----------



## 30-06-hunter

surf n' turf said:


> Thank you all for your help, as I type this she is sleeping at my feet. It was a bittersweet day, I had to put my older lab to sleep today and not an hour after I get a call that my other one was found.


We have been praying you would find her, as dog lovers we know how much you missed her. Almost 3 weeks ago we had to put our oldest Vizsla/Lab mix to sleep and my wife thinks I'm crazy because I want her ashes to be buried with me, that dog helped me get through a very rough time in my life and was truly my best friend for almost 15 years.


----------



## Dunkem

Thats great news finding your dog,sorry you had to put the other one down


----------



## hoghunter011583

I'm really glad to hear that you found her!! This post made me sick thinking you lost her!! Sorry to hear about having to put the older one down but but that is always what we have to do at the end of their lives, losing one in the field is just not the way you think it will end though!!


----------



## WasatchOutdoors

I'm really glad to hear that you found her. I'm sure we would all love to hear where she finally showed up.


----------



## RandomElk16

Happy you found her! Story and an updated pic please!


----------



## surf n' turf

I went up there Friday night and camped on the north side of Elizabeth ridge, I looked for her for the majority of Saturday and hung more flyers. I had to be back in town Saturday night so I reluctantly packed up camp and came home.

My oldest lab was in pretty bad shape, we think he had a tumor in his belly and it was preventing him from relieving himself. The decision was made to free him from his pain and off to the vet we went. After a very traumatic visit we brought our old boy home to put him in the ground and say our goodbyes.

I was in the middle of digging his grave when I got a call from a wonderful couple telling me they had found my dog. They were on their way back from flaming gorge and decided to take the north slope road home to look at the fall colors. She was sitting on Elizabeth ridge, not 200 yards from where I was camped the night before and only 50 feet from one of my flyers.

Picked her up last night and with the exception of some sore paws and about 10lbs lighter she is no worse for wear. It was a bittersweet day getting her back but also have to put my old buddy to sleep. What made it even worse was the fact that she never got to say goodbye to her kennelmate and buddy.


----------



## hoghunter011583

wow, spending that time out there searching and camping no doubt saved her. she had to smell you and stick around!!


----------



## 30-06-hunter

Dogs are really good at going back to where they were last with you, one time I was on a hike and thought we had lost the dog, but when we got back to the truck there she was waiting for us.


----------



## reb8600

I would suggest getting a tracking collar now. I lost my Brittany up there by Christmas Meadows. I was lucky and it only took an hour to find her. I bought one that week.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

reb8600 said:


> I would suggest getting a tracking collar now. I lost my Brittany up there by Christmas Meadows. I was lucky and it only took an hour to find her. I bought one that week.


Chipping helps as well.


----------



## reb8600

Chipping only helps if someone finds it and actually has it checked. Mine is chipped also. With a tracking collar at least you could locate the dog before the chip was needed.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Your reward offer was a very generous amount. I know our pets are like family and we do what we have to do to keep them safe and get them home. Personally, I would never accept a reward for returning someone's pet or property. Happy to hear you got her back.


----------



## wyogoob

Hey, surf n' turf

I have the Adopt-a-Highway stretch on the Mirror Lake Highway between milepost 28 and milepost 55 on the UT/WY state line. Knowing that you found your mutt I took the liberty of removing all of your "lost dog" signs I seen along the road. Let me know if you want the sign posts.

.


----------

